# recurring hoof abcess



## dappyness (23 September 2013)

Afternoon all

Looking for advice on recurring abscess

I have fallen in love with a lovely 9 yr old 16.3 tb x ish who has lead a varied life - from eventing yard to dressage yard to happy hacking once in a blue moon. 

He seems to be having recurring hoof abscesses since being at his last home for 2 years.  When they got him he was barefoot (due to injury - sold as LOU) he had been shod previously. The had him shod and then he started to get abscesses so after changing farriers and going to barefoot the number of abscess was reduced but still recurring.  The present owner really doesn't know much and just put a passing comment that he pops them out unoticed sometimes... I have been really lucky that I know the dressage owner and have been told he was sound as a pound before and never lame.  Now these abscesses could be down to poor management and a few simple visits from my fantastic farrier may solve it .... but....... what if it cant

Now I do not profess to knowing everything and would like some advice - i know you cant see him....I cant take photos at the moment.... 

What I am asking for is different types of scenarios that I need to know.

I will be having my farrier look at him..... this wont be this week....... that means instead of lesson planning and marking books I will be on here until I know everything..........

Someone help -- I have loads of school work that needs doing and a forum that keeps calling me!


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 September 2013)

I would be tempted to test for cushings.


----------



## dappyness (23 September 2013)

Although that would be on the list of OMG!!!!!.... He has no other symptoms.

He was in perfect health before going to a very novice owner who allowed a farrier to cause problems.  Since being barefoot for the last 9 months the number of abscess have gone down.  But  - he is barefoot in a muddy field where if it hasnt bee treated properly then the heat will draw an abscess down. Im assuming if left untreated properly then the infection can track up to the cannon bone and be very difficult to treat..
 Am I making sense? am I talking bo**ocks?


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 September 2013)

Many abscesses will break through the coronet.

My horse had reoccurring problems, he had 2 septic feet together a front and a hind, now that was interesting to poultice. He was tested and had a slightly raised cushings count.  He is medicated now and the foot problems have settled down.  He was 18 when he was tested but cushings can affect younger horses.

You might find the testing is free at the moment so worth a chat with the vet.


----------



## HashRouge (23 September 2013)

Mine had repeated abscesses and also had a high ACTH level when tested for cushings. She now hasn't had an abscess since a month or so after starting prascend - 9 months ago.


----------



## amandap (23 September 2013)

Overall hoof health is a factor in recurrent abscessing So getting good structure through exercize/movement and a low sugar, high forage diet with good levels of minerals may well help. Have a look here and perhaps contact them for advice.
http://forageplus.co.uk/category/hoof-abscesses/


----------



## glenruby (23 September 2013)

Don't panic. As Amandap says there are plenty if ways of improving hoof quality to reduce the incidence of hoof abscesses. Horses that are prone to them can be frustrating but serious complications of foot abscesses are very rare so it wouldn't put me off. I'd be more out off that he is a loss of use horse who hasn't done much work recently.


----------



## dappyness (24 September 2013)

Thank you everyone for your replies - I had to rush out last night.

Im sure it is down to poor hoof management rather than anything else. Farrier will be popping over later this week.

Glenruby - The LOU was a concern but I have talked to the previous owner who is a grade 3 dressage judge and rider who I completely trust.  She has nothing to hide. He had an accident and she felt she wouldnt get him up to PG.  He has been lightly hack these past few years and with luck (fingers and toes crossed) he may be more than a hacking horse.  
I am in no way an amazing rider. It would be fab to buy a comp horse but im unlikely to get past walk n rot or even unaffiliated prelim.. No point in dreaming - just realistic


----------

